
We Failed with ProductHunt Launch - michalbugno
https://blog.getprobe.io/how-we-failed-with-product-hunt-launch-and-what-we-have-learned-from-it
======
ishcheklein
"First of all no matter what you launch, if you hope that you simply put your
submission out there, and it will end up in the top 5 of the day, most
certainly this is not going to happen. If you wanna get there, you have to
come up with a plan to promote your listing and get the upvotes." \- so, it
looks like that was (at least partially) wrong.

Why would you think that it's not possible to launch it more or less
organically? It's definitely possible here on HN, why would PH should be very
different?

At the very end - don't focus on promoting that much, especially artificially,
build the product people love and you get your front page.

~~~
newman8r
> It's definitely possible here on HN

It's possible here, but the majority of Show HN submissions don't get much
attention either.

~~~
42droids
Is there a way to make it here? Is it community building or sg else?

~~~
newman8r
It's possible to have a nice launch at HN, but whether or not that's going to
translate into much value is another question. If you have a really great
product that everyone just loves, and it's free (or free to try), and it's
built for viral growth - then getting to the top spot at HN might jump start
things for you.

But to anyone who doesn't manage to get any traction on HN or PH, I wouldn't
worry about it too much - it's one of those things that's nice if it happens
but you shouldn't be counting on it in your business plan.

~~~
42droids
Thank you for this. As a new maker, I am trying to understand the market and
how things work. My product has b2b and b2c (free) offerings and I would like
to hope that it’s useful. But you are right, making it here should not be the
main point of the business plan.

